
Ask HN: Examples of Industrial-IoT consulting firms or solution providers? - gk1
Do you know of any consulting firms or solution providers that specialize in Industrial IoT? I know this is an exploding field but these companies seem to stay under the radar.
======
airbreather
Yeah I am really interested too, I am in Australia and work for a traditional
systems integrator (eg PLC/DCS/SCADA) and they seem to see IOT as a joke, but
I see a whole new relevant layer, esp with MQTT and OPC, now you can do OPC
server on a $10 ESP32.

I think they will get left behind and marginilised if not careful.

